
Bagpipe enables verification of BGP router configuration policies - tjalfi
http://www.konne.me/bagpipe/
======
ohm
Since we're on a topic of BGP, someone spent the time to create this
masterpiece:

[https://youtu.be/RT-1DU33xIk](https://youtu.be/RT-1DU33xIk)

~~~
drvdevd
made my day. Also, I feel a lot of work went into making this... impressive

------
phlo
I couldn't quite tell what 'Bagpipe' refers to from the headline. That's a
minor complaint as the site loads quickly and is very readable. As a
suggestion: 'Bagpipe: a DSL enabling verification [...]' would have cleared
things up for me.

For others who might have the same issue:

    
    
      Bagpipe enables ISP administrators to express BGP policies
      in a domain-specific specification language and verify that 
      he ISP’s router configurations implement these policies.

~~~
leoc
This headline decided me: stand by for my new software project, Area Man.

------
XorNot
Okay so I'm very interested in this, but it's not clear to me how you verify
router configurations in this?

Do I need to implement a converter for my router configs to this DSL?

------
partycoder
The downtimes described in the article sound like BGP black hole routing. The
vulnerabilities described by the L0pht in 1998 (e.g: which they claimed could
be used to take the Internet down in 30 min) were also BGP based.

